# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > گفتگو: راهنمایی درباره انتخاب موضوع پروژه ( پایان نامه ) کارشناسی نرم افزار

## Football Land

با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر 

من دانشجوی ترم آخر کارشناسی نرم افزار دانشگاه آزاد هستم و این ترم درس پروژه را گرفتم ...
میخواستم دوستان یک سری موضاعات برای این درس بهم پیشنهاد بدن ...
استاد من هم پروژه عملی (برنامه نویسی ) و هم تحقیقاتی قبول میکنه ، در مورد عملی که صحبتی نیست !!! ولی پروژه تحقیقاتی باید خودم بهش موضوع را پیشنهاد بدم ...
لطفا دوستان موضوعاتی را مطرح کنند که اولا خیلی کلیشه ای و رایج نباشه ! و هم اینکه اونقدری سنگین نباشه که نتونم ظرف 4 ماهی که فرصت دارم اون را کامل کنم ... 

منتظر نظرات شما هستم ، موفق باشید

----------


## mohammadian7

سلام
من فکر میکنم داده کاوی به دلایل زیر موضوع خوبی برای تحقیق باشه.
1- منابع زیاد در روی اینترنت
2- استفاده از داده کاوی در همه زمینه ها (سیستم های پایگاه داده ها-بازاریابی هدف و فروش-موتورهای جستجو- در همه شاخه های هوش مصنوعی مثل تشخیص الگو یادگیری ماشین و ...)
3- نمونه های زیادی از کاربردهای داده کاوی پیاده سازی شده است که میتوان بر روی اینترنت به آنها دسترسی داشت.
4- نو بودن رشته در ایران

----------


## Mahdi1001

سلام
من دانشجوی ارشد نرم هستم تو ضمینه های مختلفی تحقیق کردم .
در درجه اول باید ببینین به چی علاقه دارین ؟ چه درسایی پاس کردین ؟  :متفکر: 
موضوع داده کاوی جذاب اما باید علاقه داشته باشین .
ترم های قبل روی موضوعات پردازش موازی ، تست نرم افزار ، متدولوژی نرم افزار ، امنیت شبکه GSM و ... تحقیق کردم که اگه اطلاعاتی در این ضمینه ها خواستین می تونم راهنماییتون کنم.
این ترم هم در ضمینه های امنیت پایگاه داده و سیستمهای توضیع شده تحقیق می کنم که اگه از این موضوع ها خوشتون میاد می تونیم باهم انجام بدیم و شما برای پروژتون بدین منم مقالشو می فرستم . :چشمک: 
اگه خواستین می تونین میل بزنین تا دقیق تر با هم صحبت کنیم .

----------


## سعیدسعید

سلام دوست عزیز
من خودم فارغ التحصیل ارشد نرم افزار هستم
اونطور که پیداست استاد شما در طول پروژتون به شما هیچ کمکی نخواهد کرد. چون گفته خودت انتخاب کن. روال اینه که استاد چند تا موضوعی که می تواند راهنمایی کند پیشنهاد میده در نهایت اگر مورد پسند شما هم بود ادامه میدید ولی حالا برعکس شده. به هر حال بگذریم
اول باید ببینیم که خودتون به چه چیزی در رابطه با کامپیوتر علاقه دارید؟ منظورم برنامه نویسی، شبکه، امنیت، کامپایلرها و زبانها، موازی سازی، یا به چه چیزی علاقع دارید؟ کدوم شاهراه رو دوست دارید؟
این رو مشخص کنید بعد در اون زمینه ببینیم که چه کارهایی تا به حال انجام نشده تا هم عملی باشه و هم اینکه تحقیقاتی و حداقل یک مقاله هم باید داشته باشید( البته ظاهرا این روز ها اجباری نیست)
من خودم در مورد Stream Language ها کار کردم.
اگر بازهم خواستید می تونید ایمیل یزنید تا بیشتر صحبت کنیم:   saeid_yousefpour  at   yahoo.com

 :لبخند:

----------


## Mehdi_FT

سلام
بهترین با توجه به حرفات و زمانت(فکر کنم می خوای یک چیزی بدی و نمره خوب (که همه دوست دارن) بگیری) جستجو کن یک پایانامه فارسی پیدا کن (اگه پایانامه ارشد حتما عنوان پایانامه(یک عنوان ساده در حد لیسانس) و متن داخلش تغییر بده وگرنه سه سوت می فهمه کار تونیست)بده به استادت.
سه مورد را رعایت کن
1. موضوعی که انتخاب می کنی استادت ازش سر در نیاره (قبلش ببین زمینه کاری استادت چیه مستقیم ازش نپرسی که ضایعه)
2. در خلال این چند ماه هم برو ازش سوالاتی بپرس که نمی دونه در جلسه بعدی بهش بگو جواب پیدا کردی (سوال را از تو همون پایانامه در بیار)
3. قسمت اصلی پایانامه را با یک مثال حفظ کن و بعد با اعتماد به نفس بر رو ارائه کن (تا می تونی با اشتیاق توضیح بده)
در نتیجه مطمئن باش 20 می شی

* روش مطمئنه چند صد بار (شایدم چند هزار بار) امتحان شده

**قسمت اختیاری
در همون موضوع تحقیق کن شایدم واقعا چیزی یاد گرفتی (اون دیگه به خودت ربط داره)

موفق باشی

----------


## Reza,M

با سلام
به نظر من موضوعاتي مثل محاسبات موازي و يا سيستم هاي توزيع شده در پايگاه داده ميتونه خوب باشه بهر حال اگه كمكي  از دستم بر بياد در خدمتيم

----------


## PaNriis

سلام

دوستان موضوع پایان نامه کارشناسی من افزایش تحمل پذیری خطا در سیستم های توزیع شده هست ... نیاز به کمی راهنمایی و معرفی منابع معتبر دارم ، لطفا راهنمایی  کنید و اگر مقاله ی مناسبی دارید اونو ازم دریغ نکنید !

متشکرم ، موفق باشید

----------


## newhamlet

سلام
دانشجوی ترم آخر نرم افزار هستم
درخواست راهنمایی برای موضوع پروژه کارشناسی
کارهایی که تا به حال کردم :
وب  Asp.net
Application 
Matlab - ECG

----------


## Sepide_eng

سلام به دوستان عزیز این ترم اخرم باید برای ارشدم بخونم موضوعی برای پروژه پایانیم انتخاب کنم ولی نمی دونم باید چیکار کنم از چی شروع کنم ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید.
sepideeng@yahoo.com

----------

